# Dimensions/Weight Bearing Wine Bench



## Steve_M (Sep 27, 2016)

Right now I have a work bench that is roughly 4'x6'. What I would like to do is construct another one where I could keep up to 12 full carboys on it. Knowing the amount of weight that is, it really needs to be sturdy. If possible, would like to have enough clearance on lower level where that same full carboy and airlock would fit. 
Anyone with design ideas, spec and or pictures?


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 27, 2016)

If you don't want to build something, look into pallet racking. It is very sturdy and can be picked up used for a decent price. 
We use if for loading up to 5/6 stones at a time, like you see in my avatar. So it has up to 1800lbs. on it.


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's a photo of a wine bench I made for six carboys, yours would obviously have to be much bigger. I went overkill on mine and also went for a style with the vertical boards on top. You get much more strength putting boards on edge, those are 1x6's ripped to about 2.5" each. The ends rest on another 1x that is bolted into the legs. I offer this as just a suggestion.

Another way to do it is to build two boxes of 2x4s that will become the top and bottom shelves. Use 2x4s on edge every 16 inches the length of the box, cover with 1/2 inch ply and then screw them into 4 legs, or 6 to be very sure, and you'll be fine. Something about 14" deep by 80" wide should be about right. Top height needs to be at least 39" high to give you some working room on the bottom shelf. The big problem there is that you really won't have enough room to top off, so you'll have to scoot those bottles out to the edge to work on them. If you make the top much higher it becomes tough to haul them up to the top shelf.

Have fun, I love planning projects like that.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 27, 2016)

Wine weighs 8lb per gallon. Here is my bench that I made from scratch.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2016)

Compared to some of the pictures above, my benches would seem to be severely under-designed. Be that as it may, I have three that I have made largely from scrap lumber (two of which are shown below) that I have acquired from one source or another (home construction site dumpsters are a great one) and they work well. I have found that the legs and bracing are the most important aspects. The top of all my benches is 3/4" plywood. For legs I have used 4x4s, 2x4s and combinations of 2x4s and 1x material. Gussets are most important in these constructions to keep your rectangular bench from becoming a parallelogram. I did not build them with any particular load in mind but the first bench has 11 carboys on it at present and the second bench, where I do my primary fermenting, has had a 30 gallon fermenter (4x batch), 2 each 20 gallon fermenters (3x batches) and two or three 7.9 gallon fermenters on it at the same time with no problems.


----------



## cintipam (Sep 27, 2016)

Rocky, I really like your style. I grew up dumpster diving when the opportunity presented itself, but my DH cringes whenever I suggest something like that. Like your tables, love your price!

Pam in cinti


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks, Pam. I grew up in the "use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without" generation. I really enjoy repurposing materials. Better that than in a land fill.

My carboy drying rack was made from parts of a patio umbrella that was destroyed in a wind storm and carpet scraps from dumpster. The table on the left side of my sink was partially constructed (front legs) from our first bedroom headboard (and we have been married for more than 50 years).


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 27, 2016)

Alright I have a few design ideas from everyone. Thanks for all of the input, once I decide on one will share pictures.


----------



## Mismost (Sep 27, 2016)

Steve...I have used several of this lady's plans...they turn out nice, are cheap, and rock solid. You can tweak the dimensions to best suit your needs. I have made about 9 different pieces and don't own a one now! Folks like them, beg for them, and I wind up giving them away. just leave out the middle shelf.

http://www.ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/rustic-x-console


----------



## Fog (Sep 28, 2016)

This has helped me with the math to figure out how strong the bench should be.
http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator/
I used 4- 2x4's upright to get the proper strength


----------

